# DANGER - Rear spoiler deactivation



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Anyone with sound scientific knowledge on the dangers of deactivating the auto rear spoiler?

It goes up and down at certain speeds for a reason I would have thought.

So, if you were to deactivate it a drive down the motorway at 100mph I would guess the car would become unstable?

Also, a OEM TT RS spoiler must have same down force effect as a auto lift spoiler.

I would be concerned if I didn't have a OEM TT RS spoiler, it probably not designed for purpose and would not induce a down force effect.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

The pop up spoiler is optional from the factory, so I very much doubt that it would cause any danger to the car at high speeds with it not being deployed.


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

Its a safety feature on the car, it doesn't provide downforce, the clue is in the name "spoiler". It spoils or disrupts the airflow at the back of the car, creating a negative pressure area behind the car, in effect "sucking" the back of the car down on to the road.

There were a series of fatal high speed crashes when the TT first went on sale (back end went light at autoban speed, and with the short wheelbase the back and front ends decided to swap positions, rapidly) which prompted a recall, rear suspension was modified and much more crucially a wing was added to the back.

It's there for a reason.

https://www.carsguide.com.au/oversteer/ ... iler-75749


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

I doubt you would even notice the difference the automatic spoiler makes on the TT at 100mph.


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

barry_m2 said:


> The pop up spoiler is optional from the factory, so I very much doubt that it would cause any danger to the car at high speeds with it not being deployed.


The options were a pop up spoiler or a fixed spoiler.


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> So, if you were to deactivate it a drive down the motorway at 100mph I would guess the car would become unstable?.


You're more likely to be pulled by the rozzers than the car becoming unstable :lol:


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Couldn't find the English version of this graphic but you get the idea. Unless you're running a-bahn speeds, I doubt it makes any difference at or below 70-mph.

And the history lesson behind the TT spoiler - 
https://www.nytimes.com/2000/02/20/auto ... eaths.html


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

kerwinrobertson said:


> Its a safety feature on the car, it doesn't provide downforce, the clue is in the name "spoiler". It spoils or disrupts the airflow at the back of the car, creating a negative pressure area behind the car, in effect "sucking" the back of the car down on to the road.


Downforce is exactly that, it doesn't necessarily mean 'pushing down' on the car, it's the science of keeping the car lower to the ground through aerodynamic additions.

Sucking the rear of the car down to the road isn't actually a good safety feature on a TT, it is after all a fwd car so you'd be making the front end lighter = less grip/traction and therefore less safe

All that said, any downforce additions on (almost) any road car mean very little other than cosmetic due to the fact that the speeds required to be travelling at to gain any effect would be illegal in the UK


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

kerwinrobertson said:


> There were a series of fatal high speed crashes when the TT first went on sale (back end went light at autoban speed, and with the short wheelbase the back and front ends decided to swap positions, rapidly) which prompted a recall, rear suspension was modified and much more crucially a wing was added to the back.
> 
> It's there for a reason.
> 
> https://www.carsguide.com.au/oversteer/ ... iler-75749


Yes, this is what triggered my initial post as I remember this in the news, a number of fatalities, the TT would flip over if changed lanes at over 120mph. A counter balance was placed in the version I had, TT MK1 225 Quattro 2003 model.

This is in reference to the TT MK1 though not the MK2.



kerwinrobertson said:


> Its a safety feature on the car, it doesn't provide downforce, the clue is in the name "spoiler". It spoils or disrupts the airflow at the back of the car, creating a negative pressure area behind the car, in effect "sucking" the back of the car down on to the road.


That is funny statement ha


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

davectr said:


> carlsicesilverTT said:
> 
> 
> > So, if you were to deactivate it a drive down the motorway at 100mph I would guess the car would become unstable?.
> ...


True, but with a stage 1 map its so easy to get to 110mph without realising when giving full beans in 4th gear.


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

At UK road speeds it makes negligible difference, but the image that Swiss put up is interesting.
One thing I have noticed, if it's raining when you are driving and your spoiler is up the rain doesn't clear from the bottom third of the back window, but put the spoiler down and it starts to clear :- )


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Sorry to hijack this thread, but can the retractable rear spoiler be set to stay up at any speed? I'm talking about pressing a button when you get in the car


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Flashy said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread, but can the retractable rear spoiler be set to stay up at any speed? I'm talking about pressing a button when you get in the car


You can use the button to activate the spoiler at any time to make it stay up at 30mph etc, but if you go over 76mph, the spoiler will go back into it's automatic mode and drop down again when you go below 50mph.


----------



## haggyy (Jul 21, 2018)

Flashy said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread, but can the retractable rear spoiler be set to stay up at any speed? I'm talking about pressing a button when you get in the car


The spoiler will automatically open up around 80mph and will retract back down when going below 50mph

If you manually press the button, the spoiler will stay up until you either press the button again or reach the above parameters. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

haggyy said:


> Flashy said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to hijack this thread, but can the retractable rear spoiler be set to stay up at any speed? I'm talking about pressing a button when you get in the car
> ...


Ah, ok thanks. So if I press the button when starting the car, drive a few miles, get up to 60 mph, start slowing down to below 50 mph and it will retract? I was hoping you could raise the spoiler and leave it there for the whole of the journey?


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

Flashy said:


> haggyy said:
> 
> 
> > Flashy said:
> ...


Not 60 mph but at approx 80 mph the spoiler will go into the auto mode, (mine pops up at an indicated 78).
But if in the UK and drive like an upstanding, law-abiding TT owner the spoiler will stay up in the manual mode and therefore not auto retract.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

When I see TT's driving around with the spoiler up around town and slow roads it really gives the old hairdressers/posers car tack to the TT.

Mine is always in auto mode.


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

Flashy said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread, but can the retractable rear spoiler be set to stay up at any speed? I'm talking about pressing a button when you get in the car


You can code the spoiler 'out' and which ever state you code it out in, you will not be able to use the button.
So if you code it out in the raised state, it'll stay that way permanently.



carlsicesilverTT said:


> When I see TT's driving around with the spoiler up around town and slow roads it really gives the old hairdressers/posers car tack to the TT.
> 
> Mine is always in auto mode.


Most ridiculous comment goes to.... :lol: 
Makes you look like someone who doesn't want their motor to look like a Jelly mould more like.
Saying a tiny spoiler but only at the lower speeds, than higher where it'll be up anyway automatically... Makes it look like a hairdressers car... Okay :roll:


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> davectr said:
> 
> 
> > carlsicesilverTT said:
> ...


I know. Mine is stage 3 :lol:


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Barr_end said:


> Most ridiculous comment goes to.... :lol:
> Makes you look like someone who doesn't want their motor to look like a Jelly mould more like.
> Saying a tiny spoiler but only at the lower speeds, than higher where it'll be up anyway automatically... Makes it look like a hairdressers car... Okay :roll:


You are on drugs kiddo, not sure what on earth you on talking about.

Between you and kerwinroberstons comments today :lol:


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Just so I know I am in the majority and dare to be different to a guy who has a weird looking prototype model bridge on the back of his boot.

https://www.autotrader.com/car-news/sto ... tly-269464

8)


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Read this -

View attachment 1


----------



## haggyy (Jul 21, 2018)

Flashy said:


> haggyy said:
> 
> 
> > Flashy said:
> ...


Yes, if you was to do this it will stay up. It is only when you reach 80mph the auto function will be triggered


----------



## John949 (Apr 12, 2017)

I have posted to several newsgroups over the years and I have always resisted the temptation to use my qualifications and past career as an argument for being taken seriously, (Having a degree in Aerodynamics does not prevent someone from talking bollocks); but on this occassion I'm close to breaking that rule because I'm concerned that some of the views expressed in this thread are providing potentially dangerous information.

I tried writing an understandable explanation of the aerodynamic forces but it got too long and patronising so I''ll try making a few simple statements, which I'm happy to justify if anyone wants to discuss it further.

My strong suspicion is that at certain speeds the vortices shed from the windscreen area re-attach themselves to the car and flow down over the rear of the car. The pronouced downward slope (particularly the coupe) will accelerate the flow and hence produce a large low pressure area which 'sucks' the rear of the car upwards with sufficient force to produce a dangerous reduction in rear end load. This is the same effect used by Concorde (at low speed) and F1 cars in their rear diffusers, both of which are known to produce large forces.

The spoiler's function is to disrupt the airflow and prevent these lift producing flow patterns from occurring. The spoiler's effect is therefore much more signifcant than you might image if you considered it as a simple wing in isolation.

So the bottom line is that I strongly believe that the spoiler does have a significant safety role and should not be de-activated. Even if you don't believe my aeodynamic explanation, ask yourself how much it would have cost Audi to retrofit this device to the TT and whether they would have done that if it wasn't actually necessary.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

And if that's not enough....there's fuel consumption.


----------



## chriscapon (Feb 13, 2013)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> Just so I know I am in the majority and dare to be different to a guy who has a weird looking prototype model bridge on the back of his boot.
> 
> https://www.autotrader.com/car-news/sto ... tly-269464
> 
> 8)


Give over. Let people express themselves via their car without putting them down. The original poster had a genuine question about safety. No need to tell people they are wrong for their opinion. Let's keep this forum a safe place for people to ask questions.


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks guys, very educational  I love finding out new stuff about our cars.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

chriscapon said:


> carlsicesilverTT said:
> 
> 
> > Just so I know I am in the majority and dare to be different to a guy who has a weird looking prototype model bridge on the back of his boot.
> ...


Get a sense of humour will you, it's all a leg pull with me :roll:

You def should look at the link STOP DRIVING WITH YOUR SPOILER PERMANENTLY UP


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> chriscapon said:
> 
> 
> > carlsicesilverTT said:
> ...


Just don't read the link whilst driving! Whether your spoiler is up or down :lol:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

The spoiler or wing, depending on your vehicle is functional and not for show. Irrespective of type, the benefits provided do not come into play until going fast (e.g. 80mph when the auto spoiler deploys).

I like spoilers, and I think they balance the rear of a car. But if you deploy an auto-spoiler at town speeds then you're trying to look cool, which obviously invalidates any coolness so you look like a tit instead 

That's why I have a fixed wing


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Dash said:


> The spoiler or wing, depending on your vehicle is functional and not for show. Irrespective of type, the benefits provided do not come into play until going fast (e.g. 80mph when the auto spoiler deploys).
> 
> I like spoilers, and I think they balance the rear of a car. But if you deploy an auto-spoiler at town speeds then you're trying to look cool, which obviously invalidates any coolness so you look like a tit instead
> 
> That's why I have a fixed wing


Finally :wink:


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

Whether people want to drive with there spoiler up or down at speeds below where the safety functions automatically take over is none of your business Carl. Its a choice they make because they believe it looks better. There is no right or wrong on this. Just because you don't like it does not make it wrong. Whether the majority of people like it or not does not make it wrong either and does not give you a right to make fun of them. Also abusing some of the most knowledgable and helpful members of this forum serves no ones interest because if they leave we all lose.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Iceblue said:


> Whether people want to drive with there spoiler up or down at speeds below where the safety functions automatically take over is none of your business Carl. Its a choice they make because they believe it looks better. There is no right or wrong on this. Just because you don't like it does not make it wrong. Whether the majority of people like it or not does not make it wrong either and does not give you a right to make fun of them. Also abusing some of the most knowledgable and helpful members of this forum serves no ones interest because if they leave we all lose.


Another dyslexic person by the look of it. :?

Nothing wrong with being dyslexic by the way, barend is also dyslexic.

I'm entitled to express my opinion.

If you don't have a sense of humour then good luck to you.

I actually started this informative post about the spoiler on the mk2 tt which I all ready knew answer too, just wanted validation and to check and see who knows what they talking about.

It has proven to be a good post because it has educated the forum members.



Iceblue said:


> Also abusing some of the most knowledgeable and helpful members of this forum serves no ones interest because if they leave we all lose.


I haven't abused any one, just expressed my opinions. Abusing someone would be to call the a ***** or personal/physical attack - this is a big no no and Hoggy will be on to this as I've instructed ;-)


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> Iceblue said:
> 
> 
> > Whether people want to drive with there spoiler up or down at speeds below where the safety functions automatically take over is none of your business Carl. Its a choice they make because they believe it looks better. There is no right or wrong on this. Just because you don't like it does not make it wrong. Whether the majority of people like it or not does not make it wrong either and does not give you a right to make fun of them. Also abusing some of the most knowledgable and helpful members of this forum serves no ones interest because if they leave we all lose.
> ...


Theres nothing funny about putting people down Carl and there is no need to get personal either by accusing me of being something I am not. You should respect people who no more than you in the context of knowledge about these cars. I am obviously not one of them BTW, but Barrend and Kerwinrobertson are.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

kerwinrobertson said:


> Its a safety feature on the car, it doesn't provide downforce, the clue is in the name "spoiler". It spoils or disrupts the airflow at the back of the car, creating a negative pressure area behind the car, in effect "sucking" the back of the car down on to the road.


I have owned Audi cars for 20 years I've had them all, S models, Quattro models you name it. I speak the truth.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

So childish, learn to just ignore me and not bite or play along with the banter otherwise I will make you look like a fool.


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

You should not threaten people either Carl


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

Handbags down girls. 
Lets get back on track.

From what we have discussed and learned is the the spoiler is useful, stops us going into a hedge backwards at 140 and seems to decrease drag (at speed) therefore improving MPG.

Also, Audi have some pretty natty CGI visualisations (my line of work, amongst other things)

So whether you are loud and proud and like it sticking up at the time, or you are more reserved and only like it up now and again, don't 'spoil' this informative discussion with who is right and wrong.

Did you see what i did there.....did you? did you?

Peace.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

I started the informative discussion :roll:

Go back to the first post of this topic

You seem to have some knowledge about the TT but your general intelligence is very low to anyone with a high intelligence.


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> kerwinrobertson said:
> 
> 
> > Its a safety feature on the car, it doesn't provide downforce, the clue is in the name "spoiler". It spoils or disrupts the airflow at the back of the car, creating a negative pressure area behind the car, in effect "sucking" the back of the car down on to the road.
> ...


I have owned and raced cars of varying types for 33 years. I rarely speak the truth.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

What happened to this thread lol ,, spoiler up or down is up to you and what you think looks best , everyone is different and have there own preferences


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes that is why there is a button by the gear lever to manually overide it! [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

When i first got the TT that's all the kids wanted to do was play with the button for the spoiler.

On a related note, it's worth oiling the many hinges in the mechanism now and again, saves any issues down the line.

Aaaand... when its icy or the boot has some snow on it, and the spoiler deploys and you wonder what the hell that cracking noise was. Got me a few times lol.


----------



## edgejedi (Apr 26, 2019)

I like it up.

There you go - Ive said it out loud!

Raising the spoiler is great too, even at town speeds.

Loved the Youtube video though SJP and Id never seen it before, in all seriousness this thread has been interesting though.


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

You go for it edgejedi  
out and proud.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Oops 

I haven't even got one yet 

At least I know now :wink:


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

I was thinking about a subtle upgrade to a fixed spoiler.


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

My mate sent me a video of a TT with a crazy spoiler as above absolutely shocking  sorry for the shit photo as it was a screen shot of the video lol


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

I think we have a winner lol. 
Can you actually open and get access to the boot with that thing?


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

kerwinrobertson said:


> I think we have a winner lol.
> Can you actually open and get access to the boot with that thing?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

Knight-tts said:


> My mate sent me a video of a TT with a crazy spoiler as above absolutely shocking  sorry for the shit photo as it was a screen shot of the video lol


I've been out spoilered!  :lol: [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Who'd of ever seen that day coming!
Shocked never seen this at all though, looks mental, maybe even bit too much for even me 8)


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

Spoiler envy ;-)


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

I have a life so don't use this on weekends, get back to work on Monday and my post is still on fire


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

You have to give Porsche credit for those old 911 Whale-Tail spoilers. At least they were multi-purpose -


----------



## edgejedi (Apr 26, 2019)

SwissJetPilot said:


> You have to give Porsche credit for those old 911 Whale-Tail spoilers. At least they were multi-purpose -


So much YES! Love it! :lol: :lol:

I think we're definitely being 'spoiled' here... :lol:

While you have all been reading the thread I regret to say that mine has now gone down again and returned to flacid spoiler state. Can I really get it up again by simply pressing a button? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Go park your TT next to this. The problem may sort itself out.


----------



## RageX (Aug 26, 2017)

Goodness gracious this thread is sickening. I read articles about this years ago so here:

https://www.nytimes.com/2000/02/20/auto ... eaths.html
https://drivetribe.com/p/remember-that- ... R_ZDdRNeGw

They did a recall on the mk1 and added a spoiler retrofit (among other things) due to the car not being safe at high speeds given its shape (people died).

This spoiler became a permanent addition from the mk2 onwards, obviously for safety reasons as a result of the mk1 debacle. If you intend to drive it at high speeds please do not deactivate the spoiler.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

RageX said:


> This spoiler became a permanent addition from the mk2 onwards, obviously for safety reasons as a result of the mk1 debacle. If you intend to drive it at high speeds please do not deactivate the spoiler.


Yes, this is why Audi's default is spoiler up if it detects a fault. It is also the reason you cannot alter the programmed activation speed.
Better to have your spoiler up and not need it than down when you do.


----------

